# Halloween cameras



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.ustoy.com/cgi-bin/u.sh/2...=Halloween&dept_id=Sale Halloween&pf_id=FA771

"Take imaginary pictures of ghouls and goblins with these plastic Halloween cameras."

Imaginary pictures! What a hoot! The photo isn't showing up in the item listing (must have used one of their own cameras to take an "imaginary picture) but on the previous page they looked like little skulls with a hole (lens?) in the forehead.

For anyone interested, I have some imaginary Halloween cameras that take imaginary pictures - only $1.89 a dozen.


----------

